# Whistling in the kitchen



## Chef Stephen (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't permit it. I've always held it to be a capital offence.

What are your views?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

if food is getting prepared correctly and on time, does it really matter?


----------



## Steven Dugger (Sep 14, 2017)

scott livesey said:


> if food is getting prepared correctly and on time, does it really matter?


I have heard that it spreads germs. It is basically like spitting all over everything you are working on.


----------



## Chef Stephen (Aug 23, 2017)

Steven Dugger said:


> I have heard that it spreads germs. It is basically like spitting all over everything you are working on.


My point entirely. Aerosol effect, I've heard.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's annoying.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

chefbuba said:


> It's annoying.


Just like the drone of incessant humming.


----------



## Shirlie Lynn (Sep 19, 2017)

Annoying! My husband always has a certain type of music on...drives me nuts! Do what you want when your alone in the kitchen.


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

Ha Ha! Funny this is brought up because one of my prep persons whistles a LOT! I dont know why but it drives me crazy!!! Luckily I am not always in the kitchen during her prep time AND she is an excellent worker so I grin and bear it!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed, I cant see how whistling would introduce any more spittle into the air than breathing, and certainly not as much as talking, which often restricts the flow, resulting in greater velocity, hertofore to be termed salivosity, especially when employing such sounds as Ssses, th-es, F's...etc. 

As to listening to it, if it's a stress reliever.... well it does beat having a saute' pan thrown at me.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

it is a habit,
most likely not even aware they are doing it, and if they stop as in asked to they will hum this like those that click their nails, or constantly check their phone,
if they dont do it they get anxious and uncomfortable,
i would put 20 on it if you asked them to stop your prep levels will drop.

the reason i know this is i have one of these at work she must bop her head while prepping how the FK she dosen't loose a digit i am unsure 

so yeah this tick is to stay my friend.


----------



## 504chef_ (Oct 1, 2017)

No whistling, ever . Period. Heard.


----------

